# Newbie forum user!



## 0o0Scuba0o0 (May 11, 2004)

Just thought I'd better say hi before I start using the message boards!!

Im 31,  5'11",  250lbs,  20"neck,  19" arms, 48" chest  34" waist, 26" legs, 17" calfs.

lipo test Body fat is a stubborn 30%

Diet is pretty clean lately but b/fat aint budgin

I train approx 50 mins with weights and 30 mins Cardio 4-5 days a week.

Ive trained off and on for a number of years but have trained solidly for the last twelve months and feel real good and strong.

Started with juice approx 6mths ago and have done  two 8 week cycles.

First cycle saw a great gain of 20lbs in 8 weeks and mucho strength gain too. This followed with a post cycle loss of about 12lbs which really pissed me off but hey thats life huh!
My novice cycle was 5 weeks of Deca @ 2ml pw , 5 weeks of sust @ 1ml twice weekly and 4 weeks of winstrol depot @ 1ml eod. Creatine daily.
(these were obviously overlapped). My post cycle was 2 shots of HCG 2 weeks after my last sust and 30 clomid @ 1 ed.

Second cycle was a bit messed up but here goes 5 weeks of Deca
@ 2ml pw, 4 weeks of winstrol depot @ 1ml eod,  Dianabol taken through the middle of cycle a upto 25mg ed and ended with Clen but had to stop taken them due to serious migraines...................
(Not happy with this cycle strength gains not up that much and size gains low also).

Comments and advice more than welcome....


----------



## supertech (May 11, 2004)

welcome


----------



## Arnold (May 11, 2004)

0o0Scuba0o0 welcome to IM!


----------



## Ironskull (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm new two what's up I'm 25 185lbs 5'10 12-14 % bf and thinking of doing my first cycle 
Test 400 1-10wk and d-Bol 1-4 wk
Nolva on hand


----------



## Ironskull (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm new two what's up I'm 25 185lbs 5'10 12-14 % bf and thinking of doing my first cycle 
Test 400 1-10wk and d-Bol 1-4 wk
Nolva on hand


----------



## Ironskull (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm new two what's up I'm 25 185lbs 5'10 12-14 % bf and thinking of doing my first cycle 
Test 400 1-10wk and d-Bol 1-4 wk
Nolva on hand


----------



## Steveodafool (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## mikadoo (Aug 18, 2011)

welcome, post cycle questions in the anabolic area. you will get help


----------



## slicktrick (Aug 18, 2011)

late welcome


----------



## Ironskull (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks idk y it posted somany times


----------



## yurrdownfall (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello


----------



## cschaaf (Aug 19, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## TikkA (Aug 19, 2011)

welcome to IM


----------



## ollieolson99 (Aug 20, 2011)

Welcome welcome


----------



## Getbigodietryin (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcom


----------



## Getbigodietryin (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome*


----------



## gettinbigw (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome


----------

